# Eco-drive - First Charge Up



## bobrat (Apr 2, 2004)

Just got an Eco-drive by mail yesterday, so it might have been in the dark for a while.

It's been sitting under a light bulb for about 26 hours, then outside [but it's raining with no sun] for another 6. It started moving it's hand after the first few hours, and its' kept the right time within a minute for at least the last 12 hours.

But it's still doing the double **** dance. The way I read the manual, it should be running by now. How long should I expect to wait?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Just be patient.







Imvho.

Few artificial light sources will give the candle power (and quality of actinic light) of our beloved Sun in a good mood.

Put it in the garden tomorrow (watch for rain







).


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Hi bobrat

I wondered when we'd see you over here - welcome







.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Welcome to the forum bobrat

It will depend what light source you are using, to charge under artificial light conditions you need to use fluorescent lamps not a standard tungsten lamp. Daylight is best, even a cloudy day. As far as how long it takes it will depend on the light source, exposure time and the watch model.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

it may need a new battery, they have a rechargeable button cell in them. Leave it on a south facing window sill for as long as you can today, if it is still like it you may have to get a cell.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Sorry forgot to say welcome to the forum, enjoy


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

bobrat said:


> Just got an Eco-drive by mail yesterday, so it might have been in the dark for a while.
> 
> It's been sitting under a light bulb for about 26 hours, then outside [but it's raining with no sun] for another 6. It started moving it's hand after the first few hours, and its' kept the right time within a minute for at least the last 12 hours.
> 
> But it's still doing the double **** dance. The way I read the manual, it should be running by now. How long should I expect to wait?


 I'd be a little suspicious, and would have expected it to be running at one second intervals by now. It could be the rechargeable cell, but give it a bit longer. It could also be faulty electronics, so be prepared to ask for a replacement. I have 3 Eco Drives, and a solar Pulsar. They are very good, and took little charge to get them/keep them going.









Welcome aboard!!


----------



## Kenny (Feb 25, 2003)

I've got a Eco drive Titanium Tough. It was my first serious watch purchase back in April 2001 (I got it in a sale, which then started me on a life of WIS)

I think the battery has given up because the watch has been on my window sill for the past two weeks and is still 2 second jumping.

It did this last year but seemed to recover but this winter went down.

Bugger!!!!! and double bugger!!!!!


----------



## bobrat (Apr 2, 2004)

Ok, thanks, I decided to ignore it for a while. So after around 2.7 days, I tried again, it was still double jumping, so once again, I adjusted the time by a minute, after which finally, the second hand has been sweeping normally. Hopefully it's now fully charged.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

It should take little light now to keep it at 1 s intervals. Get it replaced if it doesn't keep this up!!


----------



## bobrat (Apr 2, 2004)

So far it's been behaving itself, and keeping good time, and it's only getting regular lght bulb light.

However, having read the instruction manual, it doesn't behave the way I was told in a watch shop a couple of months ago. Now he was showing me a more expensive model, so maybe there is a difference, but he said you could put it in a drawer for a couple of months, where it would eventually stop moving the hands and then when exposed to light it would charge itself up, and then move the hands to the correct time. This one requires manual resetting after the charge is lost.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi Bobrat

I think that's normal for older Eco Drives. Here's a picture of mine (again!) if it stops then I have to reset the hands manually. I should also point out that it's the only quartz I wear regularly - which still isn't very often - and it's extremely accurate indeed. The whole watch is very well made from stainless steel and seems pretty much indestructible - no case back (so the movment has to come out through the front) and a crown which takes about half an hour to screw down because of the number of threads







.

Any chance you could post a picture of yours? I'd be interested to see it.


----------



## bobrat (Apr 2, 2004)

My watch may be NOS - so that would explain it, I got it on eBay, unused, unopened, but a quick look doesn't show it anywhere except on eBay and Russian web sites. [Model BM0184-65A] - the only date I have is the manual is printed in Japan 2002.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Paulus,

I have the non gmt version of that - a great watch that I will never sell.

Mines stopped a couple of times and when shown daylight starts to tick in 2 second intervals within seconds, goes to normal second intervals within about 15 minutes - seems to charge very easily indeed.


----------

